# Brake Wheel and Yellow



## DonRicklin (May 16, 2008)

'Honorable Mention' in 6th Annual Worcester Magazine Photo Contest Worcester in Focus. 







I entered three images in all viewable at WoMag Contest. All three will hang for a week in the gallery showing.

Only processed in LR 1.4.1

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations! There is something in this image that make me feel my right and left eyes were exchanged one for the other.


----------



## DonRicklin (May 16, 2008)

Denis Pagé said:


> Congratulations! There is something in this image that make me feel my right and left eyes were exchanged one for the other.


Thanks, Denis. On another forum someone commented that the wheel seemed inside out in an M.C. Escher kind of way! MAybe that's why!

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 16, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> Thanks, Denis. On another forum someone commented that the wheel seemed inside out in an M.C. Escher kind of way! MAybe that's why!
> 
> Don


Exactly what I meant! Escher inspired. 8)
Really brain teasing/storming.
This is something I would be happy to hang on the wall. :idea:


----------

